

Ask HN: CMS Advice. - jarsj

We are looking for a CMS with following features in mind.<p>= LDAP auth<p>= Wysiwyg editor inside browser<p>= Can declare schema like faculty, students, courses, rooms, meetings, minutes, projects, papers, reports etc. along with presentation hooks<p>= Tags and date attributes<p>= Good search with tag and date restrictions<p>= Be able to chop meeting minutes document into minute items via data entry mechanism or post facto (don't want to score whole doc wrt query but individual items discussed; tags associated with items too)<p>= Can extend using Java and JSP (preferred over PHP, Python, Ruby etc.)<p>= Keeps past versions preferably with diffs<p>= Easy backups<p>We have considered XWiki and JSPWiki. Would like to know what the community here would recommend.
======
kls
Alfresco

